# What is a PRE-INVITE?



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Hi All,

What is a PRE-INVITE?

Please pardon my ignorance but i did search for its definition and couldnt find anything after spending 10-15 mins.

Thanks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is a PRE-INVITE?
> 
> ...


When applying for State Nominations for VIC, those with ICT Professions (without Job Offer in VIC) cannot directly lodge an Application on their website. An individual has to first submit an EOI and then wait for VIC to pick your EOI. When VIC picks an EOI, they send a "*Invite to Apply for State Nomination*" - This is informally called the PRE-INVITE. 

Once PRE-INVITE is issued to an individual's EOI - the individual will see an update in the "correspondence" section of the EOI about this. Also, he/she will receive an email from VIC asking them to submit an application for State Nomination on the LIVE IN MELBOURNE website within 14 Days. The Application will need to be accompanied by the following Documents:
1. Passport
2. Nomination Declaration Form
3. English Score Card
4. ACS Skill Assessment Document
5. Resume / CV --- Most Important Document

Once Application is submitted, VIC takes 8 - 12 weeks to review the same and decide whether to Approve your application or not. Once an application is Approved by VIC, they Nominate your EOI with DIBP and then DIBP will send an "INVITATION TO APPLY" for visa and your EOI status will change to "INVITED".


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nicely explained


vincyf1 said:


> When applying for State Nominations for VIC, those with ICT Professions (without Job Offer in VIC) cannot directly lodge an Application on their website. An individual has to first submit an EOI and then wait for VIC to pick your EOI. When VIC picks an EOI, they send a "*Invite to Apply for State Nomination*" - This is informally called the PRE-INVITE.
> 
> Once PRE-INVITE is issued to an individual's EOI - the individual will see an update in the "correspondence" section of the EOI about this. Also, he/she will receive an email from VIC asking them to submit an application for State Nomination on the LIVE IN MELBOURNE website within 14 Days. The Application will need to be accompanied by the following Documents:
> 1. Passport
> ...


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

such a clear reply. many thanks!!!

as you have written CV to be the most imp doc, looks like the decision of invitation depends primarily on it.

any links on how to improve CV or get JD from employers in a way that helps to improve chances for invitation? is it a good idea to look for jobs posted in Vic and prepare JD/CV accordingly?

Thanks again.



vincyf1 said:


> When applying for State Nominations for VIC, those with ICT Professions (without Job Offer in VIC) cannot directly lodge an Application on their website. An individual has to first submit an EOI and then wait for VIC to pick your EOI. When VIC picks an EOI, they send a "*Invite to Apply for State Nomination*" - This is informally called the PRE-INVITE.
> 
> Once PRE-INVITE is issued to an individual's EOI - the individual will see an update in the "correspondence" section of the EOI about this. Also, he/she will receive an email from VIC asking them to submit an application for State Nomination on the LIVE IN MELBOURNE website within 14 Days. The Application will need to be accompanied by the following Documents:
> 1. Passport
> ...


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> such a clear reply. many thanks!!!
> 
> as you have written CV to be the most imp doc, looks like the decision of invitation depends primarily on it.
> 
> ...


Well, I personally prepared the CV on my own. Your chances for invitation purely depend on your skills which has already been assessed by ACS. 

Its the skills and the experience that matters the most I think. There is no sure shot way to crack this code.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

How did you prepare for PTE exam ? I See you have 90 in all sections


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is a PRE-INVITE?
> 
> ...


To be clear there s no such thing, not an official term, not an official wording, not correct working - its just an educated description of an *Invitation to apply for State nomination* by not-very immigration savvy individual(s), which is normal, as long as they learn that they are incorrect. 

Use a proper term: Invitation to apply for state nomination or sponsorship.


----------

